# Furry Connection North 2012



## CrazyLee (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.furryconnectionnorth.com/

*What:*
A furry con.
*Where:*
Novi, Michigan, USA (A suburb of Detroit that's nice and upper-middle-class. Very low crime area)
Novi Sheraton
near the 8 Mile Rd. and I-275 interchange, on 21111 Haggerty Rd.
*When:
*April 13-15, 2011_
prereg ends march 30th._*
Who:
*Furries*
Why:
*Because, Furries.*
How:
*I dunno, ask that guy.
Anyone else from Michigan or anywhere else going?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy shit, that's actually ridiculously close. Like scary close in fact.


I am going to look into setting this up.


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep I will be there with some fellow furs from Indiana. This is my first time attending this con so I am looking forward to it. I know the area since I have worked the MotorCityCon for several years.

I am gonna be bringing both suits: BINKS Wolf and KRUTCH.

BINKS Wolf will have his new bodysuit made by OurMassHysteria and KRUTCH has never been to a con so it is his public debut. KRUTCH has only been to a few small gatherings and other furries like him very much. So I am happy about that.

Looking forward to this con and meeting and making more furry friends.


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/binkswolf/


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 17, 2012)

I may be prowling the con as my yotey self, and introducing a new fox character. Also working on a German Shepherd partial to spoof Iron Sky which starts a week before the con.


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a few more days!


----------



## Aldino (Apr 10, 2012)

I need to warn a friend of mine who lives really close to there. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

